# Buying GPS Units



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

You're not Raymarine pro staff yet??

I've had rilla good luck with BOE Marine. At the time I ordered my GPS, they offered an extended 2 year warranty.

Check with Defender Marine too


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Check GPS Store too.



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwisg93mpeH1AhUHnGoFHQSCCiQQFnoECAkQAQ&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.thegpsstore.com%2F&usg=AOvVaw14xx5jZMCB_9m9o3sDwPRi


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks guys! Tidewater - will you set us the sidescan for us?


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

The GPS Store is solid - but I also suggest looking at refurbs on the manufacturer website - Simrad has a refurb section.

I've picked up some good deals on ebay too.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

EvanHammer said:


> Thanks guys! Tidewater - will you set us the sidescan for us?


more like side-scam


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

The gps store


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Tim Powell at Fastbass marine has made me some great deals in the past.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

x GPS Store

...and absolutely love my Axiom - fast


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 22, 2016)

X3 on the GPS Store and BOE. Try Russel Marine as well. If you are going Lowrance Russels tech support is excellent.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

GPS Store worked out - thanks everyone!


----------

